# Pomegrante/Zinfindal



## Julie (Dec 29, 2012)

Has anyone made this? I am curious as to what ratio others have used or what all of you think.


----------



## soccer0ww (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you mean the kit from Wine Experts? If so have done the kit more than once. It make a pleasant wine and seems to go quickly when I do make a batch. I don't do anything extra to the kit. A bit sweet for my tastes but my wife,daugher and their friends seem to enjoy the wine very much.


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2012)

No, I'm not doing a kit. I have a Zinfandel fermenting and i am going to make a Pom wine, I just need to know how much Pom wine to how much zin wine


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 29, 2012)

Julie said:


> No, I'm not doing a kit. I have a Zinfandel fermenting and i am going to make a Pom wine, I just need to know how much Pom wine to how much zin wine



Hmmm, I am gonna pay attention to this thread. I have 3 gallons of each aging now. It didnt come to mind to blend the two. Maybe at bottling I will do 10 or so bottles as a blend. A _Pomazin_.

RR


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 29, 2012)

Julie said:


> No, I'm not doing a kit. I have a Zinfandel fermenting and i am going to make a Pom wine, I just need to know how much Pom wine to how much zin wine



Julie,,,,,bench test!! LOL!!! 

Had your Sauvignon Blanc last night,,drank the whole bottle myself,,,didn't want to share it was that good!!


----------



## Julie (Dec 30, 2012)

RR, I like that name - Pomazin!

Terry, I know bench tests. I guess I'll make a 3 g batch of pomegrante and take it from there.

I'll post up my results.


----------

